# Muscle Gain



## bullet1201 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi All

I have been training for over a year and got fed up of not gaining the weight. I bought some Mass gain products that are really working, but I am concerned that I have not researched them enough. I am using "Hyper SDT" from Stelth Labz plus USN anabolic. I just wanted get a better understanding of the pro's and cons of using these two things, plus any advise on what to use to keep the muscle gain on when having a brake from the products. Many thanks Matt


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

not gaining weight, mmmmm

post up your diet.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

In the time honoured fashion everyone awaits the diet details with knives sharpened. Lol.

Welcome to the forum Matt, good luck with the gains.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Hello and welcome to MuscleChat!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the forum mate...

to be fair if you are not gaining at all then diet is the problem it may not be what you wantto hear but food is the most anabolic substance you have at hand.

misunderstanding how much food you need to grow is a common issues by many.....

i cannot comment on the two products you have mentioned apart from the fact they are supplements and so should "supplement" a good sound diet....

post up a typical days diet so we can help more...


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

welcome to the show...........


----------



## bullet1201 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for reading my thread, I must confess my diet is going to be the issue. I struggle to eat loads so gaining mass is going to be a problem. a typical days food would be

Breakfast - porridge with a banana and berries

Lunch - meet and or cheese sandwich

Dinner - chicken (1 to 2 breasts) or fish with veg. or a home made curry, bolo or con carni

Since using the supplements I have gained a massive 6 kgs in 2 weeks and I am stronger, but I do not want to really on supplements going forward.

Any advise on this would be much appreciated, thanks all

Matt


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mate i dont rate diet importance like some do but thats really bad..

a small girl probly eats more lol no wonder a mass powder helped you gain weight..

doing deads n squats will increase youre natural apptite.

stimulating youre appetite is better than having to force it down...


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I have just looked up Hyper SDT as had not heard of it, are you aware it is a pro hormone requiring liver support and pct?!

The active compound in HYPER-SDT is:

19-Norandrosta 4, 9 Diene 3, 17 Dione 30mg

2a, 17a-Dimethyl-5a-Androst-3-One, 17b-Ol 10mg

Each tablet contains: *SuperDrol 10mg and Tren 30mg*

This should have also increased you appetite!!

IMO you should not be taking this, it is clear that your diet is why you were not gaining weight.


----------

